# Caution: Minor Rant!



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Do people not research things anymore? it seem like there are more and more people on here *not the people on here before me, the people that have recently signed up... and maybe i was like this as well... I hope not!* But there seems like there are more and more people on here that refuse to look things up before they go out and buy their fish. They think that all you have to do is put it in a bowl or a tank and feed it. nothing else is required. I mean, after all its just a fish right? so what if they die!
Or they ask a question and get an answer they don't want. So they decide to try it anyways, even though people that know about these things explain to them WHY it won't work. But no, they have to go ahead and do it anyways, and then complain when their fish dies or gets sick or eaten... Why do they feel like if they ask a question, get an answer they don't want from more than 1 or 2 people, their feelings or desires mean that its ok to do it anyways...?!?!? Grrrr!

Sorry Im better now. Just a little frustrated.
If i was like this when i came on here, i apologize to all!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Agree. And I want to add this:

*READ THE STICKIES.* Half of the threads I read, especially in the betta forum, have the answers in the stickies. The disease forum never has the needed questions that need to be answered, which is in a sticky. It is annoying.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey, I understand where you're coming from. Some people do research after the fact and some come here looking for answers. Sometimes we tell them what they don't want to hear. I get upset with petstores who tell people that male and female bettas can live together. I've learned a lot from this forum and I'm trying to upgrade my fish as I go along. 3 are still in smaller containers but I'm working on it. I DO think we need to be careful how we word our advice so we don't come across as being rude.Not that anyone here has ever been rude to me.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

I understand that drama. I guess im just tired and have frazzled nerves right now... life happens.... I hope no one takes what i say offensive on any forum in here. I don't mean to. It just is irritating when people don't research anything before hand. after all, if they are on here they have access to the internet. but would prefer just to come after the fact... and as cody said, expect us to be able to read their fishes mind and tell them what is wrong with them, with no help except "my fish is sick. help."

lol, or they don't use sentences, or use netspeak *sorry, my spelling mistakes are actually from the fact i am really bad at spelling* so you can't understand what they are asking in the first place


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Or they use texting speak, like u r instead of you are. When I first fishsat for my neighbor's betta, I went online to find out all I could about bettas. I found what I thought at the time, was a good website, then I found this forum and found tons of info. I hate to admit it but I didn't read Cody's FAQ at first, either. People DO need to give us more info than my fish is sick, whats wrong.And sometimes people post questions and never come back to see if we answered.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, i still haven't read cody's sticky


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, you better get on the ball and read it! lol Just kidding.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol... yea yea yea... i don't think i have ever read any stickies before


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I understand, too! I was just at petsmart and there were these 2 collage students who were talking about getting a goldfish to put in their bettas "bowl" it was TINY! So I told them to get the 2.5g cuz it was cheaper anyway! so they did, then they were asking all these questions to me (I'm 13) cuz they were like u no alot about fish. Can any fish go with my betta without a filter... I said no, and they decided to get a guppy so I said she might be ok without a filter but I they needed to change the water often, they were on this isle and I was too, one was like do I need any of this stuf. It was water condtioner, I was like YA! she was like, "but my water is clean" anyway I ended up making her get it! then she was like "I think my betta will really like the guppy cuz I think he might be blind. he never moves. I told her to look at possible diseeses online, so she said she would, then I told her not to get the guppy cuz her betta would get the guppy sick if he didn't attack her. so she was like well I'll just get the .5g cuz he doesn't have any tankmates, then she looked at the other fish tanks and was like "Why are they eating the rock?" I was like "Its a weekend feeder and she asked why they ate rocks again! Anyway, it goes on like that for another 10 minutes and I ended up convincing her to get atleast the gallon sized bowl, then she got some gravel and food (beta flakes instead of the normal ones) That was the best I could do.............


A different story (this one is shorter)
so I was at petco yesterday for a satalite adoption (I was helping with the shelter dogs) and there was this little girl looking at those 1/3 gallon critter keepers, I showed her a tank that was 1.5g and prettier, she said she liked the little one better and then she got this huge VT and the TINY critter keeper. Nothing else, and left. *UGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG*


----------



## OscarsMommy (Mar 17, 2009)

I did research before purchasing my fish tank, supplies, and Mr. Oscar. Being new here, it has helped me alot...I just hope I am not one of those annoying newbies...

I thought PetsMart's display for their Bettas was sad...Petco's display was horrifying...they even had dead Bettas among the living. They were stacked like blocks one on top of another...again, with the little 'Betta-Bowls' and the Fish-Lady got aggrivated with me when I commented to my mother and said, where are the heaters for these little tanks? Bettas need a warm climate, ya know...why don't I put you outside with no coat on and see how much you like it. That lady gave me a dirty looked and rolled her eyes, whatever...ugh...Sorry...got off topic...so yeah...I apologize if I am one of the un-named newbies of the rants...I just enjoy getting everyone's feedback and advice...It has helped me AND Oscar...

Small litlle montage of stories...he removes his thermometer from the side of his tank and moves it along his tank with his nose(of whatever the fish term is), it is so cute, he is so curious...he also watches movies, too...AND he plays cat n'mouse with my cat, Abbey...it is too cute...I need to get video of it and see if I can figure out a way to put it on the Net...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, you can't MAKE people do the right thing. We can only make suggestions and people can do whatever they want with the info we give them.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Oscarsmommy- No you are NOT one of the people i was referring to. Don't worry. 

Sorry if i was a little pissy yesterday as well... as i said somewhere else 10 hours no food... lol, low blood sugar, and i was on the Yahoo! answers, for the fish and they were making me mad since these people are idiots! at least many of them... :-D lol There i go again.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You need to keep an eye on that low blood sugar. My mother is diabetic and when she gets low blood sugar...watch out! She's like a bear!lol


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Yep. I have fibro, or something like it. affects every joint in my body, minor anxiety *i can over come it usually without help*, and a bunch of other things including the low blood sugar...  I messed up!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry! You have fibromyalgia? I have a friend who has that.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

well, the ycan't tell what i have. SOmething that targets my joints and a few tendons. Im 16 and it started when i was 13, so they just kinda gave up deciding they can't do anything... Grr! i hate doctors! that and our town is known for horrible health care


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a form of lupus that just affects the skin. Its been dormant for years so I haven't had a problem with it for years but I know how it feels not knowing what you have. In Colorado, the doctors could never figure it out then when I moved to Kentucky I found a good doctor who diagnosed it right away.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Yep thats how it goes. Sometimes i feel fine and great, other times i can barely get myself out of the house. I used to have a major battle with depression as well. Not so much anymore though... sometimes i guess... You just have to keep moving on, not letting it get in the way of life.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Having chronic pain can make a person depressed. I have a friend who has chronic fatigue syndrome and fibromyalgia and she battles depression too. When you don't feel good it will make you get depressed.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

for me its the i don't feel good, so i don't want to go out of the house. and not interacting with people makes me depressed since i am very out going. and the worst part was i have TMJ, where my jaw joints don't work correctly, so i go through times i can't really chew...lol. i Lived off of ravioli's and spaghetti sauce for like 2 months


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, my gosh, thats no fun! Does medication help your joint problems? I hope you don't think I'm too nosy.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

no, not to nosy. The docs gave me Ibuprofin, triple strength and some other stuff, but doesn't work. I just gave up. I have a high drug tolerance so nothing relaly works. and i have vicodin and valium if i get really bad... Mainly right before the dentist i do....lol i have a morbid fear of going...only time i cry in front of people


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Having to hold your mouth open for the dentist to work on your teeth must be painful for you.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, and the fact the novicane doesn't work is the worst... i get 4 vials and 12-18 puncture holes per filling...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I'd have a morbid fear of the dentist, too if I had to go through what you have to go through!


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, i think the fear came from a dentist who pulled out a tooth with nothing, and told me to be quiet b/c no one wanted to hear me...

but that was before all this started.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That is So cruel! Of course you were going to cry out in pain. Doctors can be such jerks! I had an oral surgeon who wouldn't even look at me until I told him how I was going to pay for it! I had no dental insurance, it came out of my pocket!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm sry..... if it makes u feel any better, I'm only 13 and I have this thing thats like artheritis in my finger. (idk what its really called.... happend a few years ago in a sled accident!)... i no its not that bad... just odd!


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol i figure everyone has something wrong with them, and they manage to get through it. anyways, i don't really have a choice than get through it. what am i going to do? kill myself? there is no way around it. And honestly its not that bad most of the time. when its unbearable it just means i need more sleep or been drinking to much milk *don't know, it seems to make it worse*

the dentist thing... yea gets annoying and isn't fun, but i have lived this far, i probably will live the rest of the time


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, all we can do is take it a day at a time.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Jeesh Emmnemms, that doesn't sound fun! I am thankfully mostly healthy besides the injuries that I have brought upon myself (I'm probably the only 16 yr old that stretches this much to get the kinks out lol). My worst fear is being incapacitated or inhibited in movement in any way. I don't do well depending on others at all and I NEED to move so I really get shaken up at the thought of being out of the action.

Regarding stupid people.....jeesh, where to start! I am totally ok with people needing to ask lots of questions...hey, it's way better that way than to have dead fish. My issue is with those people that should have researched BEFORE they bought a living creature, but don't because they're too lazy. Everyone needs their share of noob questions (heck, I'm going to make a post about my DIY co2 system right now- which is working great BTW!!) but you don't need to waste people's time asking questions that it would take no effort at all to look up on the internet and get a black and white answer. To me, if you are going to ask a question on a forum, it should be because there is no easy or "correct" answer out there (or in the stickies!) and you want advice from people who have actual experience. Such as "my betta has fin rot, I have tries this medication which my research suggests should work, and it did not work. Is there a medication that you would recommend which has worked for you in the past?" or "I am getting conflicting answers on this question. Could anyone clear this up for me?" not "dude, my bettas not swimming anymore. whats wrong with it" And then there are the people that some nice person writes up a huge, detailed response for and they still continue doing things the wrong way because it's easier for them. I hate those people!! Ok, mini rant over 

And I think people have been like that since the beginning of time. It's just since we become more knowledgeable ourselves that we notice it more.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm probably one of those lazy people who have asked questions instead of looking it up myself. lol


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

My problem is that i over research, and then find thousands of answers, but they always conflict each other... that and my fish are spoiled... and i can't make up my mind


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I do research sometimes but not extensively.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh I research everything to death...


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Emmnemms said:


> Oh I research everything to death...


Me too! But, sometimes you just need experience. That's what I mean by a good question. One that you have researched, but you really need some firsthand advice.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Some of my advice isn't firsthand. lol Its what I've read.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

That's al lright, some of mine is that way too  Ultimately, it's up to the owner to decide what they believe is logical and all we can do is try our best to provide accurate info even if we haven't had the real firsthand experience. It would take many, many years to have enough tanks to be able to answer all questions from our own experience!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Whats nice about this forum is that we can ask people who do have firsthand experience about stuff.Like cycling a tank. lol


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

And planting a tank! That one had me really stumped for a while! Sometimes you just can't get the whole picture no matter how much research you do.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sometimes its trial and error, too.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Which I hate because I always feel bad about the error part lol.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol me to. and I am one of those people that when I fail i dwell on it for weeks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We all make mistakes. We hate it, but we make them.


----------

